# Deadly grounds coffee trip to hellfest



## DeadlyGrounds (Feb 13, 2013)

How many people can say they’ve been to Hell and back? We can… twice. We’re going again and we want to bring you. Hellfest 2013 is happening in Hell, Michigan (where else?) on September 21st. If you’re a Halloween freak, dig those crazy hearses, and want to be there when we bring the worlds record for longest hearse parade back to Hell where it belongs then this is for YOU! We’ll fly you from anywhere in US (lower 48 only) to Hell, Michigan, pick you up at the airport in the Deadly Grounds Coffee Hearse, and make you Mayor of Hell for the day. 

Not everyone is worthy of Hell let alone be qualified to be Mayor of Hell so you need to let us know why you would make the ultimate Mayor. Post your story, pic, video, whatever you think will put you over the top and we’ll put the finalists up to a vote on Facebook. You have to be a Facebook fan of Deadly Grounds Coffee to qualify and the finalists will be judged by our growing Facebook family. The more fans or “likes” Deadly Grounds Coffee gets – the more votes out there for you to win. So share us with as many of your friends and tilt the election in your favor the same way they do it in the real world.

The trip includes a 2 night hotel stay, transportation to and from Hellfest, meals, and all the Deadly Grounds Coffee you can possibly drink during your time in Hell. You must be at least 21 years of age, and able to travel by air. We’ll have our photographer there to document your day in Hell so don’t be camera shy. Being Mayor of Hell comes with a whole lot of benefits but no, you can’t declare war or invade neighboring towns. We checked… this is Hell… there are rules. 

We wanted to do this to prove to those other coffee companies that we have the most creative fans in the coffee universe and to show our appreciation for all the love you all have shown us since the first brew. 

The polls are open… so let it fly! 

See you in Hell!!!!


----------

